# {Request}Themes for swiftkey beta?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

The beta doesn't get updated ask that often so it wouldn't be too much of a hassal for themers I don't think. I'd really love a black theme with white. Or maybe one with white accents and a small bit of red. Is this possible? I know it probably is but I have no knowledge with this sort of thing or else I would do it myself. It's just irritating how if you have a dark theme swift key won't match.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jul 20, 2011)

YES! I've been wanting a red-themed version of Swiftkey for ages. Requests sent to them have gone nowhere, and I tried to do it myself, but apktool errors out during the rebuild. Sucks.
Themers, PLEEZ hook a couple bruddah's up?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

This is one of the (few) things I hate about swiftkey. All the themes that come with it are downright ugly. You can't change any of the themes is the worst part. I've tried stabbing at it with apktool only to get errors.


----------

